# outlook 2003 file has reached it's maximum size



## esthera (Jan 9, 2007)

I use outlook 2003 and I keep getting a message
the file c:\..... outlook.pst has reached its maximum size

I save many emails and don't really want to delete them.
Is there anyway to increase the maximum size? (I have plenty of space on my hard drive)


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi esthera,

You can compact the .pst file by doing the following:

- Click File -> Data File Management
- Select the data file that you want to compact then choose 'Settings'
- Click 'Compact Now' 

Hope that helps...

Another option would be to periodically export the emails you do not use/access much to an external .pst file and then delete them from Outlook...should you ever need to access those emails again, you can simply import them back.


----------



## esthera (Jan 9, 2007)

is there no way to just increase the size?


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes you can:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/832925


----------

